#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Olt huawei ma5608t

## netonline

Alguem ai usando esta olt para ftth ?

Enviado via LG-K220 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## viatel

Eu tambem tenho a mesma dúvida.

----------


## DjeiBoy

Segundo o datasheet essa criança fãs milagres kkkk, e se eu não entendi errado ela aceita placa de serviço ADSL E GPON/EPON muito top

----------

